

A win for Twitter users: Johnson & Johnson apologizes for Motrin ad - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081117/twitters-bloggers-praise-motrin-for-giving-them-something-to-do-last-weekend/

======
sethg
As someone who relied heavily on front-, back-, and side-carriers for toting
around his three children, I don't see what J&J has to apologize for. If J&J
sells lanolin cream, do they have to avoid mentioning that breastfeeding can
give you sore nipples, because God forbid that anyone say anything bad about
breastfeeding?

------
snorkel
Twitter: where tempests find teapots

~~~
vizard
Non-native english speaker here .. care to explain what you mean?

~~~
maurycy
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_in_a_teapot>

------
ScottWhigham
My wife was all atwitter about this too. Good for them.

